
Want to learn sales to become an entrepreneur - sakalys
Hi all,<p>Here I am sitting with my six years of commercial developer experience and thinking to switch to sales. The reason I want that is I want to drastically improve my ability to sell (in the broader sense). I want to get QUALITY salesman experience which I could later use to sell my own things.<p>Until recently I despised sales people, but now, having learned a few things about how deals are made, about closing, about marketing, funnels, affiliate marketing, drop-shipping and all that I realise that that selling is a really powerful tool to have under the belt.<p>My question to you guys is the following. What sort of salesperson job (or self-employed) positions do you think would teach me the art of selling? The fastest way possible, along with the ability to pay my bills and support a family?<p>P.S. My plan after that is to start building startups by raising capital or growth hacking (need sales skills for that), gathering like-minded (need sales skills for that), selling services (need sales skills for that). All in all I believe that you have to have a salesperson mentality to own being a startup founder.
======
throwaway413
Just want to chime in and say that I can relate to this tremendously, and am
eagerly awaiting to hear what others recommend.

